# Order from Australia~~Easy Life EasyCarbo



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Have been reading quite a while about this product and lots of people in other countries use this, it's not available here. Thought I would try. Does anyone want to go in on an order.
People are using to to treat BBA and having very good results. Similar to excel except as I understand ??? without the side effect of OD and killing fish. Theres a couple of threads over on TPT about it also.

Easy Life EasyCarbo - 250m
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1809lr.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=22891&page=2

Post #20 says it's actually Seachem Excel.

--Nikolay


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

True Percula was selling some sort of CO2 substitute. I don't know if it was this, but it wasn't Excel either. So you could check there first. 

As Niko points out, it could be very similar to Excel. The key ingredient in Excel is a surgical disinfectant (which is why it works as an algaecide) called glutaraldehyde. For those things that require publishing an MSDS sheet (US products at least), you can find out the contents. Seachem posts theirs online, other places you might need to request it, but I think they're required by law to provide it. 

Michael


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

That settles that!! Thanks Nico & Michael.
In reading about this from time to time it sounded very similar to excel. I've only had the one experience with BBA, in a goldfish tank. Bare bottom, this was an easy fix. Could not image trying to fight this stuff in a planted tank. Mike suggest hydrogen peroxide. I pulled out the large pieces of wood that were covered in Anubius and BBA and submerged in HP & water and the leaves that were really infected were lost. This stuff is hard to really get rid of. This really knocked it down. As we say in the gardening communities about pests. Not sure you really ever get rid of it completely. You all are much more knowledgeable than I will ever be in this area.
Well back to aquarium day maintains.


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

Regarding Exel substitutes, did anybody try Brightwell Aquatics Florin Axis?(http://www.aquabuys.com/page/aqb/PROD/ba_fna500). Not as aglaecide, but is it good for plants?


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

This is a email add I just received from the company in AU. 

3 DAY SALE
For a limited time only we're offering AE Design Aqua Carbon at 20% off the RRP. Based on the same ingredients as Seachem Excel this product not only fights algae but also adds a liquid carbon. This perfect combination really helps your plants to flourish.

But hurry, this wonderful deal won't last long...
(until 5pm Friday 8th May)
Our range consists of 3 sizes, 250ml, 500ml and 1000ml and prices begin at £3.59 with your 20% discount

Click here to pick up a great deal or call us on 01363 884226 today!

Unsubscribe from this list.

Our mailing address is:
Aqua Essentials
5a Yeo Vale Industrial Estate
Lapford, Crediton, EX17 6YQ

tel 01363 884226
Copyright (C) 2009 Aqua Essentials. All rights reserved.

Forward this email to a friend
Update your profile


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Seachem doesn't advertise the algae fighting properties of Excel. I theorize that they don't do that because it would then be considered a pesticide and subject to massive bureaucratic licensing/restrictions/etc. So it remains an "off-label" use. 

Michael


----------

